# CA18DE CARB approved Turbo kit?



## wwiifanatic (Jan 16, 2004)

I still want to do the CA18DET swap in my Pulsar. I still have the problem of trying to figure out how to get it to pass the visual inspection when I get it smogged. Now, as far as I know, there is nothing on the motor that indicates that it's actually a CA18DE and not a CA18DET, other than the fact that there's a bunch of turbo equipment on it. 

So, here's my idea: pass it off as the American CA18DE with a turbo kit. Does anyone know of a CARB approved turbo kit that I could possibly swap with the one that's on the motor? Is there a cost effective method or kit for doing this?

Thanks.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Hah! no. afaik there is no kit for the CA18"E" (I'm pretty sure it's an E here), and if there is, it's surely not carb approved, lol.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i think you're out of luck with those older engines... the only CARB legal kit I know of for Nissans out there is the JWT SR20 one and there are one, maybe two, for the 240 I believe (Greddy? all their stuff is CARB or pending CARB)... there just isn't enough CA18DE's out there that want a turbo kit much less a CARB legal one.


----------

